# Not a good Friday 13th



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I guess the yellow warning sign was for the deer.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can find all those parts for cheap at the scrap yard. If they want to pay you out on the truck, feel free. You can buy it back and request a "salvage inspection" once you put it back together and make it DOT legal. 



You'll get a salvage title with it, but you will still have your truck.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I didn't notice the sign. I had to pull into an off street to wait for the Sheriff's dept. to make a report and to report it to SF. SF agent asked if anyone was hurt. Nope, just the deer.

WOW, I think I will do that. I found the bumper, brackets and condenser for less than $500 with free shipping, so I will probably go that route.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad you were in a truck and not a subcompact. The deer herds have been steadily getting thicker up here. Not as many hunters these days. More are getting hit, more are wondering into town eating expensive landscaping.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I feel your pain.

In the late 80s, I hit a deer at 85, deer disintegrated, took out my grill, and radiator. 

76 F 140, over 125,000 miles, insurance totaled mine too, but I bought it back, repaired it, and drove it another 100,000 miles, before the rubber front axle bushings wore out. 

We hate to give up our "ol' Reliable" trucks don't we?


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Insurance companies don't always require you to buy back the vehicle and get a salvage title. My youngest son had a sports car totaled out by an uninsured driver. His insurance let him keep the car which he sold to his brother who rebuilt it, drove it awhile and then sold it to someone who totaled it out a 2nd time. My grandson had is Xterra totaled and kept it. He was told he needed to get a salvage title but never did - that was close to 2 yrs ago.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ed, I just can't part with it. It has been so reliable over the years, and still starts with a bump of the switch. It hauls what I want it to, pulls trailers well, and gets 16 MPG. I will make every effort to keep it, even if it only has a salvage title.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Unless the unibody is damaged, that's all cosmetic. If it was me, and I didn't want a new truck, I'd repair. Salvage title be damned. If you ever sell, your mileage will be a bigger detriment than the salvage title! :vs_laugh:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never seen a full size truck with unibody construction.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

mark sr said:


> I've never seen a full size truck with unibody construction.




Technically the cab, fender supports and rad support would be considered a unibody as they’re all spot welded together. Rad supports are easy to change if needed. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> and I didn't want a new truck


"Want"?? sure, but I priced an identical truck on the lot the other day (of course it was 2019) and they want $55,000 for it. My first house didn't cost but $27,000 

Mileage is just a number with Cummins. Selling it? Probably never. One must always have a truck in your stable, and aside from the pretty stuff, this one will suffice.



> Rad supports are easy to change if needed


Luckily the only damage to the radiators was to the AC condenser, which was only 6 months old  None of the other coolers were impacted.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

This deer was NOT crossing at an approved deer crossing area, for sure. Need to move the signs, I guess.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here, there have been so many wildlife killed in vehicle collisions, that the state has began building them underpasses, that the wildlife use to go under the roads. 

Maybe your state will do that for the mutual benefit of the wildlife, and the drivers. 

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They just use the wrong sign.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We can't even get potholes patched properly, so my belief is this ain't gonna happen. Anyway, the ones I have seen encompass acres and acres of land, not just a cross walk. And teaching the deer where to cross would be a booger.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

the deer was a Yankee, look what he did to your flag.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I see deer every single morning taking my daughter to school, cutting through the park. They mean it when the sign says 25 MPH.

i saw a couple on the interstate median last week though.. Traffic was going 70.

Take the insurance, keep the truck. It has personality now.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> the deer was a Yankee


I do believe you're right.



> It has personality now.


Absolutely. Just emailed my agent to see what can and can't be done with regards to totaling the truck and salvage.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

chandler48 said:


> I do believe you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Just emailed my agent to see what can and can't be done with regards to totaling the truck and salvage.


If they won't work with you, withdraw the claim and keep the truck.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

When my son's car was totaled his insurance company let him keep it [his request] and then they cut him a check minus what they figured a scrap yard would pay for the car.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Confirm whether insurance company will require a safety if you withdraw the claim and fix it yourself. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I tried to buy my own truck, apparently some people here have a special license for rebuilding cars. The body shops can't even bid on them.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Confirm whether insurance company will require a safety if you withdraw the claim and fix it yourself.


Good point, as I want to continue the insurance policy on it. I am taking it to "their" inspection station, so the decision as to what is required should be documented.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> "Want"?? sure, but I priced an identical truck on the lot the other day (of course it was 2019) and they want $55,000 for it. My first house didn't cost but $27,000
> 
> Mileage is just a number with Cummins. Selling it? Probably never. One must always have a truck in your stable, and aside from the pretty stuff, this one will suffice.
> 
> ...


See if there is a pull a part yard near you. Prices are much better there and you can pick the part you want.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> I tried to buy my own truck, apparently some people here have a special license for rebuilding cars. The body shops can't even bid on them.




That would be ICBC rules. MPI here in Manitoba has a weekly auction that you can bid on salvage. However vehicles need a “body integrity” AND a safety. Made it harder for the average guy to buy wrecks. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

660catman said:


> That would be ICBC rules. MPI here in Manitoba has a weekly auction that you can bid on salvage. However vehicles need a “body integrity” AND a safety. Made it harder for the average guy to buy wrecks.
> 
> 
> Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


Mine was stolen so all it needed was a new ignition. But they asked me what it was worth and I checked around and found a coupe for under 2500 at the time so i said 3000, they gave me 5000, so that was fair enough.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Mike Milam, we don't have pull yards here. The prices I got on the replacement parts at $500 were brand new and included shipping, so it would a good deal for me. Plus the parts would be shiny


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I mounted a SS grill guard, (AKA COW CATCHER), on the front of my Explorer, right after I bought it 3 years ago.

It has already saved me a bent bumper once, because I got too close to one of those "reserved" posts, at a parking lot. 

And from the looks of your impact point, one would have taken that impact well.


ED


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> I mounted a SS grill guard, (AKA COW CATCHER), on the front of my Explorer, right after I bought it 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It would have been one more thing to buy IMHO. Most are pretty well cosmetic. 



Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> I guess the yellow warning sign was for the deer.



I see one that says DEAD?:vs_mad:


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Deer crossing zones are based on statistical data which is fine but certainly not 100 % accurate , the deer will cross/run where ever they want to . Up here in the North GA. mountains deer are everywhere ! You have to watch all the time no matter where you are . I agree with others if you want to keep the truck then go ahead and do that . I would think your insurance company will work with you on a solution , let's face it the less they have to pay out the better it is for them . Once the front bumper is off the damage can be assessed and go from there , being a full framed vehicle I wouldn't expect much damage . The frame rail ends/bumper supports might be tweeked a little . As long as the AC condensor isn't leaking then you should be good there you might have to straighten some cooling fins . 

How was the front tire wear before the accident ? As a precaution maybe get a front end alignment ? Unless there is hidden damage I expect this repair to be fairly easy . Good luck .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It happened between Young Harris and Blairsville, so you're right with deer being everywhere. When they REALLY come out is just after the hunting pressure starts at the beginning of the season. You need to be on your toes.

I plan on getting it inspected, evaluated, etc. then if I can talk to SF about a settlement, I'll order the parts and pull the "ugly" off and replace it. Yes, front end alignment will be a necessity, although I detect no malady there.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Typically what happens is that the insurance company will figure out what the wreck is worth at auction, say $500, and what the truck in undamaged condition is worth, say $3500 (Actual Cash Value). Typically the vehicle is totaled when the repair costs reach around 70-75% of ACV.

If you elect to keep it, in its damaged condition, the ins co will give you the $3500 it's worth, and then let you buy it back for the $500. They'll just cut you a check for $3000 so no one has to schlep the vehicle around.

IME, the state will require a safety inspection if you want to keep it on the road. That will be good enough for the ins co to keep insuring it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

With that kind of mileage it will be interesting to hear if it has any value left. I pulled my collision coverage on a vehicle a few years back at about 150,000 miles as the value was far too low for the cost of coverage.

Unfortunately we don't have a high mileage option up here in salted roads country. Cancer will take a vehicle out long before the odometer.

Note they have added liquid salt they dribble over the roads to preempt icing conditions. The repair shops love it.

Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> you're right with deer being everywhere. When they REALLY come out is just after the hunting pressure starts at the beginning of the season.



That's not how they act around here, the deer are thick as thieves until hunting season starts and then most of them seem to magically disappear.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Glad the damage wasn't worse, and that you weren't injured. In all my years of driving, never had a deer dart out in front of me. Seen a few coyotes cross the highway some distance down the road.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

This is the first one I have "hit". Bringing wifey's car home from the body shop after she backed into my truck once...............I saw three deer off to the left. I stopped dead still. One went by, then two, but #3 hit her car right under the mirror. Nope, I wasn't calling insurance for a 3" dent.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

We have thousands of deer around here. But the odds of hitting one aren't high because there is so much traffic someone else will get them first... mostly. Just got back from a week vacation, drove up to Maine. Lots of signs up there to beware of Moose crossings. Hitting one of those monsters at speed could be the end, and not necessarily for the moose.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I live next to a huge city park. It's like a wildlife preserve. Deer are everywhere and will walk right up to your yard. Geese too. Sometime the geese cross the street, all in a line. We stop and let them go across. One day I saw them crossing in a crosswalk. It was funny.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've hit a deer once - with my wife's car. Pretty much all it did was break the headlight lens. I ended up replacing both sides but her car looked funny with brand new on one side and a slightly fogged up one on the other.


When he was in high school my youngest son worked at McDonalds. On his way home after closing one evening a big buck was in the road so he stopped .... and the buck charged his car and broke his headlight along with minor scratches.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

We have deer in our (suburban) yard from time to time. Wife and I have discussed getting a crossbow. :vs_laugh:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Haven't heard from SF, but the repair facility who partners with SF gave me a repair quote of $2400. It doesn't appear to be near the "total" amount, so keeping fingers crossed at this point. I have used this repair facility before, and they are almost perfectionists. Wifey had her back hatch repaired and it looked superb. The owner of the establishment came out and told the worker to get a 10mm wrench. The rear wiper blade was one cog off, and he said "it ain't right".


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Great news. Truck is fixed. Beautiful job. Only one thing. The sub release to the hood was apparently damaged and they didn't pick up on it. I checked the oil today and by being out of alignment, when I slammed the hood it punctured the AC radiator. They agreed to fix it, though.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Glad they are standing by that, AC work can get pricey ....... remember when work trucks [or most vehicles] didn't have AC :sweatdrop:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I used to call it 2:80 air.

2 windows down, 80 Mph.

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

These last few weeks without air have been rough, but wx is moderating a little, now. However, I do rely on AC to mix with defrost to put dryer air to the windshield in winter, so I am glad they are fixing it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> @Mike Milam, we don't have pull yards here. The prices I got on the replacement parts at $500 were brand new and included shipping, so it would a good deal for me. Plus the parts would be shiny


If the parts are shiny, maybe the next deer might see them better and hold off.


----------

